
Why large companies acquire small companies - mpweiher
https://blog.asmartbear.com/small-acquisitions.html
======
drallison
M&A activity for technical startups seems to start when the company brings in
"professional management" (that is, non-technically skilled managers) and
transitions to being a "real" company. The new management needs something to
do, finds the company's technology outside of their comfort zone, and likes
the business social experience of M&A. Sometimes M&A works but mostly it does
not. The industry is littered with acquisitions that did not work.

